# Parcel Forwarding Service.



## MRHarris1 (2/8/21)

Good day all,

Just questions, who do you guys use as a Parcel Forwarding Service for International Vape purchases?

I normally used Aramex, but I was informed this morning they don't ship Vape products anymore and I both a vape for my wife that currently sitting with them that I have to make a plan to get it to South Africa. I would prefer a Company that doesn't charge an arm and a leg as the parcels value is only 18 pounds. 

Thanking you all in advance. 

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Grand Guru (2/8/21)

I know of shipito.com. They offer similar service to Aramex Global but I never tried them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/8/21)

MyUS is the same crap! I lost US$180's worth of titanium drip tips from Russia! They shipped (post) from Russia to MyUS way before the crap started and when it finally arrived they wouldn't ship it. 

I would be most interested to find a decent parcel forwarding service that allows vape gear,

My last Stratum I had to ship to Germany and then to me... and German customs are a bit of a nightmare so that route is also a no go anymore!

So unless the vendor ships by DHL I just don't buy.

I have some drip tips from Germany lost in the postal system for 2 months!
I have some engraved tanks from France lost in the postal system for 2 months!
I have a NarCa stuck in the postal system from the USA.


----------



## MRHarris1 (2/8/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> MyUS is the same crap! I lost US$180's worth of titanium drip tips from Russia! They shipped (post) from Russia to MyUS way before the crap started and when it finally arrived they wouldn't ship it.
> 
> I would be most interested to find a decent parcel forwarding service that allows vape gear,
> 
> ...


I feel your pain Uncle Rob. I sent a couple of emails to some companies to see if they have the same restrictions. I'm being offered by Amarex to either sent the item back to the supplier which they will charge me R180 or they can destroy it free of charge but then I'm the 18 pounds out off pocket. Thinking of paying the shipping back to the supplier but giving them the return address as another parcel forwarding service or sending it to family in the UK and let them ship it for me.

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (3/8/21)

@MRHarris1 Where are you shipping from?


----------



## MRHarris1 (3/8/21)

YeOldeOke said:


> @MRHarris1 Where are you shipping from?


From the UK. 

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## YeOldeOke (3/8/21)

There should be plenty options from the UK. Haven't used them, but try https://www.parcelmonkey.co.uk/international/south-africa

UPS will ship vape products outside US.


----------



## MRHarris1 (3/8/21)

YeOldeOke said:


> There should be plenty options from the UK. Haven't used them, but try https://www.parcelmonkey.co.uk/international/south-africa
> 
> UPS will ship vape products outside US.


Thank you for the info, will have a look at them. 

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## YeOldeOke (3/8/21)

A parcel worth 18 pounds will not be worth shipping. Your shipping will be more than that. Drop it in the mail and wait till kingdom come is the only viable option.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (3/8/21)

Another lil observation: many of these sites offer free or near free postal shipping, but charge for registration with tracking number. Paying for a tracking number in the post is like throwing money away. Whether you know its fallen into the Big Black Hole that is customs, or just wondering where in the world it is, makes no difference. You'll not be able to do anything about it anyways.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## MRHarris1 (3/8/21)

YeOldeOke said:


> Another lil observation: many of these sites offer free or near free postal shipping, but charge for registration with tracking number. Paying for a tracking number in the post is like throwing money away. Whether you know its fallen into the Big Black Hole that is customs, or just wondering where in the world it is, makes no difference. You'll not be able to do anything about it anyways.


This is what happened to the first Mod. Paid for international shipping with tracking. But didn't receive tracking number. I requested one and the one the Vape store send couldn't be tracked. 

So the Vape store sent a replacement and I changed the shipping address to Amarex to ensure I receive it. Well now I have this problem. 

Believe you right I will have to pay the Delivery fee and have it return to my wife's family in the UK and have them send it to me with snail mail. 

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------

